# Toro 721 E



## Toro905 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello... I'm in Peel region west of Toronto GTA area. I'm curious if someone can point me in the direction where I can buy a Toro carburetor kit for model 38742 Serial Range 315000001 - 315999999. Thank you any help provided


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! For at least the benefit of others who may be local (I'm assuming you're looking for a local source), are you looking for a carb rebuild kit, or a whole replacement carb? 

Toro's parts drawing is here: 

https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails?id=42800


And shows: 

127-9008 - CARBURETOR KIT
and
127-9089 - CARB REPAIR KIT WITH GASKETS

The 9089 part is the inexpensive rebuild kit, the 9008 is the full carb, apparently. 

You can get an aftermarket carb from Amazon: 
https://www.amazon.com/38744-Carburetor-Snowblower-Models-127-9008/dp/B079KZNGTS

Or a genuine carb: 
https://www.amazon.com/Toro-Snowblower-Carburetor-gaskets-127-9008/dp/B077KL9HVB/

Or a genuine rebuild kit: 
https://www.amazon.com/127-9089-GENUINE-OEM-TORO-PARTS/dp/B0195V1XI2/ref=smi_www_rco2_go_smi_8217842112?_encoding=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0&ie=UTF8


----------



## Toro905 (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks for that but it seems US Amazon would delivery to Canada and I don't believe there any available on the Canadian site another reason why I'm asking in this forum if anyone knows where I can get one from my local area. I keep forgetting to empty the gas tank and I'm left were it won't start. I'm guessing it because of dirty gas, it happens once before when I first got the snowblower. I can't afford to keep having it repaired so this time I took the snowblower apart. I need to learn how it's done if I'm going to keep using this blower. Though, I do need to see how I can get the carb within Canada somewhere


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome to the SBF from Gettysburg, Penna.


----------

